# Just getting started in prepareness



## jackiechan (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello! I am looking to get into preparedness but man, is there a lot to think about! I am looking to start out by preparing for 2 weeks worth of food and water. I need preps for 6 people (including me), 2 men, 2 girls, and 2 women. 2 are gluten/MSG so that'll change a little bit about how I prep. Is there some sort of rule of thumb that I can refer to when buying food? Also, what are you guys doing as far as water storage? Thanks for the help, Chan.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Buy what you eat now. Try not to change your diet much (if any) in a problem situation. The last thing you need under stress is a major change of diet that causes your colon to revolt.

My wife and I are presently building a house in the middle of nowhere. We have a well. The well has a 1500 gallon, above ground, storage tank.

P.S. Welcome


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Lot's of info here...you just need to dive in and start reading. Ask questions along the way.

Here's a good place to begin- http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html

P.S. PLEASE tell me you are the real Jackie Chan!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Welcome. Start with the immediate needs first. Water, food, security, first aid, etc. then work concentrically outward. This is a good place to start your research.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Welcome from Wisconsin, also research how you can stay self sufficient when your supplies start to dwindle, grow your own, water filtration, waste disposal, shelter if you have to bug out, just to name a few.....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Chan, it really depends on what you are prepping for. For your food question, the obvious answer is to just stock up on more of what you currently eat. But since you are asking, maybe you mean what food if y'all are bugging out? We need this info to help you. Water storage also depends on your location and situation. Are you in Minnesota with a zillion lakes around or in the desert? On city water or have your own well? I'm in north Mississippi and have lakes & ponds all around. I store almost no water but keep several Sawyer Mini water filters around, including my truck. I'm on a well & have the tool to remove the pump & have a well bucket to get to the underground water. Point is, water is heavy... a filter isn't. So if there is water around you, a better option might just be filtration.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

One step at a time.

First 2 weeks, then a month, then 3 months, then 6 months, then a year. In all things that will sustain you.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't panic or get overwhelmed. Break things down into smaller areas or needs and take baby steps to fill them. Most importantly is your getting started. A little bit of something is a whole lot better then nothing. You have to decide what is number one for YOUR needs and location. 

Welcome aboard.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Sasquatch said:


> Lot's of info here...you just need to dive in and start reading. Ask questions along the way.
> 
> Here's a good place to begin- http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/general-prepper-survival-talk/14970-where-begin-new-prepper.html
> 
> P.S. PLEASE tell me you are the real Jackie Chan!


You beat me to it you hairy bastard, LOL. I am glad you guys are mentioning this thread to the new to prepping people.

Welcome to the forum jackiechan. Do a search on the forum and if you cant find it start a thread and everybody and their brother will chime in.

Your not a liberal are you?


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Welcome to the group from Southern Arizona. 
Land of Sun, Surf, Sand and Snow on the mountains. 
Ok, I lied, no surf, unless you count the flash floods
in the washes, but there’s enough sand to fill
all the dang sand bags I’ll ever need!
Grab a stump and sit a spell. 
I’ll get you a virtual a beer. 
One of the first things I learned here,
there are people a whole lot smarter than me,
and those who think they are a whole lot smarter than me.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

If there's one near you, a dollar tree is a good place to kick start your preps. They have a little bit of everything, food, water, medical, batteries, lighters, matches, toilet paper, containers and a whole lot more. You could go in there with very little money and come out with a lot of stuff. Of course everything there is obviously not top of the line, like their flashlights, but it's a start. I still go there from time to time, just recently bought some cans of Tyson chicken, large Curad band aids and a couple more of their little tarps, which hold up surprisingly well.


----------



## Giblien (Mar 18, 2017)

IF you live in an area where there is a lot of water naturally, you might think about getting a family life straw. Those things are awesome: https://www.amazon.com/LifeStraw-Family-1-0-Water-Purifier/dp/B00FM9OBQS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490386834&sr=8-1&keywords=family+life+straw


----------

